# Washington governor opens up state for youth soccer training and games



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

Washington Youth Soccer Return To Play Guidelines - Washington Youth Soccer
					






					washingtonyouthsoccer.org
				




California and Washington have been quite aligned so far in terms of restrictions.  Could Newsome's administration be planning to ease up as well? Or, does it put more pressure on Newsome to do so?  I hope so...


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 6, 2020)

This would make sense- we can only hope!


----------



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

The specific return to play guidelines are published at the link below:



			https://www.governor.wa.gov/sites/default/files/COVID19%20Phase%202%20and%203%20Sporting%20Activities%20Guidance.pdf?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

Also, worth noting that Washington designations of high, medium, and low COVID level threasholds are much more lenient than California and our 4 color scheme in terms of cases per 100K.









						COVID-19 - risk assessment dashboard
					






					coronavirus.wa.gov
				



.


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 6, 2020)

Savage said:


> Also, worth noting that Washington designations of high, medium, and low COVID level threasholds are much more lenient than California and our 4 color scheme in terms of cases per 100K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I read it correctly they are leaving it up to the localities to make the final judgement.  The guidelines arent law it says.  Might have misread


----------



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> If I read it correctly they are leaving it up to the localities to make the final judgement.  The guidelines arent law it says.  Might have misread


Local authories always have the final say because its their city park or school field. But, state is no longer standing in the way of youth soccer training and games unless COVID levels are elevated. The reality is that local leaders are very unlikely to block youth soccer in their own community when state criteria would allow youth soccer.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 6, 2020)

California will be dead last to open. 

Not even worth trying to get your hopes up.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 6, 2020)

Savage said:


> Local authories always have the final say because its their city park or school field. But, state is no longer standing in the way of youth soccer training and games unless COVID levels are elevated. The reality is that local leaders are very unlikely to block youth soccer in their own community when state criteria would allow youth soccer.


I attached that link and sent an email to the governor's office.   It took me 3 minutes.  Maybe everyone spams the office until they get the message.  Card Rooms opened up this week in Los Angeles. I can tell you that if they allow dirty old card rooms, they should allow outdoor sports. LOL





__





						First Partner Jennifer Siebel Newsom | California Governor
					






					govapps.gov.ca.gov


----------



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> California will be dead last to open.
> 
> Not even worth trying to get your hopes up.


----------



## Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

I just moved from Seattle area in June and I would have said the same thing about Washington.  

Are you a Cal South Soccer Association official because it seems like they have the same attitude as you!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> California will be dead last to open.
> 
> Not even worth trying to get your hopes up.


And not because they are concerned about safety but because they don't even see it as a priority which is why you haven't seen one word regarding youth sports in all of the latest guidance.   I would bet money they aren't even talking about it because they are running around like chickens with their head cut off and no organization.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 6, 2020)

When you compare the picture of states playing soccer to the state risk of covid spread, you scratch your head because it doesn't make sense.  We are one of the lowest risk states and one of the few not playing games.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> When you compare the picture of states playing soccer to the state risk of covid spread, you scratch your head because it doesn't make sense.  We are one of the lowest risk states and one of the few not playing games.
> 
> View attachment 9170
> 
> View attachment 9171


Have you considered the possibility that the restriction on unnecessary activity is what keeps our risk low?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you considered the possibility that the restriction on unnecessary activity is what keeps our risk low?


No because I considered the science that says the risk of contracting the virus in outdoor activities is low. 

Come on Espola...do you honestly think allowing people to go into restaurants, into church, and into school all of which is inside is lower risk than outdoor soccer soccer games?


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> No because I considered the science that says the risk of contracting the virus in outdoor activities is low.
> 
> Come on Espola...do you honestly think allowing people to go into restaurants, into church, and into school all of which is inside is lower risk than outdoor soccer soccer games?


I wouldn’t bother.......
Espola doesn’t even have a kid that plays youth soccer.........


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> No because I considered the science that says the risk of contracting the virus in outdoor activities is low.
> 
> Come on Espola...do you honestly think allowing people to go into restaurants, into church, and into school all of which is inside is lower risk than outdoor soccer soccer games?


Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thinking on this topic.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I wouldn’t bother.......
> Espola doesn’t even have a kid that plays youth soccer.........


If my kids were still young enough to play (and I'm not counting my niece who is still in playing age), would that change the biological facts of how the infection is spread?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> No because I considered the science that says the risk of contracting the virus in outdoor activities is low.
> 
> Come on Espola...do you honestly think allowing people to go into restaurants, into church, and into school all of which is inside is lower risk than outdoor soccer soccer games?


Welcome to the dark side KM2. Be careful on the Bad News Thread. You will get called a MAGA for believing that youth soccer is important enough to consider at this point.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thinking on this topic.


You should know the depth of my thinking on this topic considering I was posting the facts and the science early on and I shared I am in the high risk group. I have given this so much thought and have analyzed the risk from every different direction yet I came to the conclusion my daughter is going to play soccer because the risk of her contracting the illness through playing soccer is low.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you considered the possibility that the restriction on unnecessary activity is what keeps our risk low?


Colorado has been playing full contact since June and their rate has been low the whole time. Texas' rate has declined and they played soccer through it all.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Welcome to the dark side KM2. Be careful on the Bad News Thread. You will get called a MAGA for believing that youth soccer is important enough to consider at this point.


Hmmm....early on I was called a Liberal with a negative connotation.  Funny that following the risk would make me go from a Liberal to a MAGA.  LOL


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 7, 2020)

Savage said:


> Washington Youth Soccer Return To Play Guidelines - Washington Youth Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savage, do you live in Washington?  If you do, was there any heads up that this guidance was coming out?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you considered the possibility that the restriction on unnecessary activity is what keeps our risk low?


I considered that. But everyone we know is playing basketball, baseball, softball and football competitions despite the restriction. Most soccer players we know are getting together informally to scrimmage. So at this point I doubt the restriction is what’s keeping our risk low because hardly anyone is following it anymore.


----------



## crush (Oct 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> California will be dead last to open.
> 
> Not even worth trying to get your hopes up.


Hope is all one has these days Chalk Lines.  Hope is what you can;t see and many people can;t see things opening up.  After the miracle over the weekend, I can see that soccer will be open soon in California.  Hope is hope and at least we still have hope


----------



## crush (Oct 7, 2020)

Savage said:


> I just moved from Seattle area in June and I would have said the same thing about Washington.
> 
> Are you a Cal South Soccer Association official because it seems like they have the same attitude as you!


Welcome to Socal Savage.  I love Five Points fields btw.  Glory days for me as a goat dad and I will always hold a special place in my heart for Seattle.


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> No because I considered the science that says the risk of contracting the virus in outdoor activities is low.
> 
> Come on Espola...do you honestly think allowing people to go into restaurants, into church, and into school all of which is inside is lower risk than outdoor soccer soccer games?


Espola even revealed he goes to casinos regularly. lol I think Espola reallys knows this is all BS.  Grandpa just wants someone to talk to.


----------



## crush (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Hmmm....early on I was called a Liberal with a negative connotation.  Funny that following the risk would make me go from a Liberal to a MAGA.  LOL


Keeper mom, I never saw you as anything except a human with personal health concerns that any responsible adult would take serious and research.  I have learned a lot from you.  When this virus first hit the street, I had some fear too.  53 and a little chubby I was with high blood pressure and high cholesterol.  Not chubby like President, but enough to feel unhealthy.  This is not a right or left, this is about all of us working together


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

crush said:


> Keeper mom, I never saw you as anything except a human with personal health concerns that any responsible adult would take serious and research.  I have learned a lot from you.  When this virus first hit the street, I had some fear too.  53 and a little chubby I was with high blood pressure and high cholesterol.  Not chubby like President, but enough to feel unhealthy.  This is not a right or left, this is about all of us working together


Crush that’s a nice thought but in reality we have an incompetent/incapable governor who is not working together with us.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Crush that’s a nice thought but in reality we have an incompetent/incapable governor who is not working together with us.


Incompetent? Hardly. The man is a genius.

Speaking of which...here is his latest idea.

"The California governor's office put out a tweet on Saturday advising that restaurant-goers keep their masks on while dining. "Going out to eat with members of your household this weekend?" the tweet reads. *"Don't forget to keep your mask on in between bites.* Do your part to keep those around you healthy."









						California governor's office tells diners to wear masks "in between bites"
					

Many questioned the guidance, wondering if they should take it to the next level and wash their hands before and after touching their mask between bites.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

crush said:


> Keeper mom, I never saw you as anything except a human with personal health concerns that any responsible adult would take serious and research.  I have learned a lot from you.  When this virus first hit the street, I had some fear too.  53 and a little chubby I was with high blood pressure and high cholesterol.  Not chubby like President, but enough to feel unhealthy.  This is not a right or left, this is about all of us working together


This shouldn't be a right or left argument but unfortunately that is what it has been and cognitive dissonance has become the norm.  There is money behind both sides and both sides seem to be easily manipulated which is why I spent hours upon hours researching facts and then researching the folks that presented the facts.  My brother awarded me the highly regarded and coveted certification of Facebook Epidemiologist so I am legit.  LOL He also suggested a hobby like stamp collecting.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Incompetent? Hardly. The man is a genius.
> 
> Speaking of which...here is his latest idea.
> 
> ...


Notice in the same tweet is states “Minimize the number of times you remove your mask”!!!


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Espola even revealed he goes to casinos regularly. lol I think Espola reallys knows this is all BS.  Grandpa just wants someone to talk to.


I don't think  I ever said "regularly".  My response in that regard was to pictures showing maskless behavior in some casino (presumably in California); I responded that the casino closest to me has strict policies in place, even stricter policies than the grocery stores I visit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you considered the possibility that the restriction on unnecessary activity is what keeps our risk low?


We've considered the fact that you liberals want to keep it closed for political reasons.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Crush that’s a nice thought but in reality we have an incompetent/incapable governor who is not working together with us.


Hey, easy on old Gavin.  THE BUCK STOPS WITH HIM!

... well, until it goes poorly and then he forces someone else to resign.  Can't do that kind of damage to his presidential run.


----------



## Speed (Oct 7, 2020)

Savage said:


> Also, worth noting that Washington designations of high, medium, and low COVID level threasholds are much more lenient than California and our 4 color scheme in terms of cases per 100K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget the health equity requirement.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> This shouldn't be a right or left argument but unfortunately that is what it has been and cognitive dissonance has become the norm.  There is money behind both sides and both sides seem to be easily manipulated which is why I spent hours upon hours researching facts and then researching the folks that presented the facts.  My brother awarded me the highly regarded and coveted certification of Facebook Epidemiologist so I am legit.  LOL He also suggested a hobby like stamp collecting.


Here is proof....


----------



## watfly (Oct 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Incompetent? Hardly. The man is a genius.
> 
> Speaking of which...here is his latest idea.
> 
> ...


You can't make this crap up.  Some have become so desensitized, or manipulated, that in just 7 months something that would have been a WTF is now, "huh, that sounds reasonable".  The worst part is they don't even realize it.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

watfly said:


> You can't make this crap up.  Some have become so desensitized, or manipulated, that in just 7 months something that would have been a WTF is now, "huh, that sounds reasonable".  The worst part is they don't even realize it.


What is unreasonable about it?


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> What is unreasonable about it?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> ...


1.  Since you broke the quote bars, I'm not sure if  you are responding to me or not - but I will assume so.
2.  I can't read the whole letter because it is behind a paywall.
3.  It's a letter to the Editor, that anyone can write (and, based on my own observations, many more get published now than in the past because of the low cost of the online version).
4.  Responding only to the headline -- some might think it is a good thing Newsom acted and saved millions of lives.
5.  In what manner do you think this is a logical response to what I asked?


----------



## Savage (Oct 7, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Savage, do you live in Washington?  If you do, was there any heads up that this guidance was coming out?


I lived in Washington until June and now live in south Orange County.  There appeared to be some heads up because one of our old clubs sent an email a week earlier suggesting this announcement was coming.  Washington Youth Soccer had polished emails ready to do once the announcement was made so pretty sure they were a driving force behind the announcement.  Thus my criticism of California State Soccer Association South and North who appear to be led by Sheeple who seem uninterested in challenging the logic behind the current youth sports guidance in California and advocating for their membership.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> 1.  Since you broke the quote bars, I'm not sure if  you are responding to me or not - but I will assume so.
> 2.  I can't read the whole letter because it is behind a paywall.
> 3.  It's a letter to the Editor, that anyone can write (and, based on my own observations, many more get published now than in the past because of the low cost of the online version).
> 4.  Responding only to the headline -- some might think it is a good thing Newsom acted and saved millions of lives.
> 5.  In what manner do you think this is a logical response to what I asked?


Dude he said 25 million Californians would be infected by May.  His science has been wrong from day 1;  as for saving lives, it’s the opposite he’s killing lives daily look around and research the drug use increase, alcohol increase, murders increase, spousal abuse increase, suicides increase.   His Science is killing lives more daily.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

All of the usual "ignored" members have moved in.  The Bad News thread is the best home for you and you should probably just take up residence there because we don't want your infection.  

Back to soccer opening up...I know there have been some petitions etc. but I feel that isn't going to do it.  I am pretty certain Youth sports isn't even a thought process right now which is so wrong and frustrating.  I am also pretty certain that the decision makers have no idea the amount of money that moves through our economy from youth sports and is being spent in Arizona and Utah as well as others.  I believe they have been silent to an activity that impacts thousands upon thousands of youth in our State and businesses not because of risk of spread from COVID, but because they are ignorant and/or overwhelmed and no one is screaming loud enough for our youth.  If they had any idea, youth sports would have been at least addressed in some form when they issued the tier guidance.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> All of the usual "ignored" members have moved in.  The Bad News thread is the best home for you and you should probably just take up residence there because we don't want your infection.
> 
> Back to soccer opening up...I know there have been some petitions etc. but I feel that isn't going to do it.  I am pretty certain Youth sports isn't even a thought process right now which is so wrong and frustrating.  I am also pretty certain that the decision makers have no idea the amount of money that moves through our economy from youth sports and is being spent in Arizona and Utah as well as others.  I believe they have been silent to an activity that impacts thousands upon thousands of youth in our State and businesses not because of risk of spread from COVID, but because they are ignorant and/or overwhelmed and no one is screaming loud enough for our youth.  If they had any idea, youth sports would have been at least addressed in some form when they issued the tier guidance.


I think the best thing we can do is write the governor, and ask/push our clubs and affiliated organizations (US Club, NorCal, SoCal, etc) to advocate on our behalf. Hopefully everyone is doing that writing in addition to complaining on the forum.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> All of the usual "ignored" members have moved in.  The Bad News thread is the best home for you and you should probably just take up residence there because we don't want your infection.
> 
> Back to soccer opening up...I know there have been some petitions etc. but I feel that isn't going to do it.  I am pretty certain Youth sports isn't even a thought process right now which is so wrong and frustrating.  I am also pretty certain that the decision makers have no idea the amount of money that moves through our economy from youth sports and is being spent in Arizona and Utah as well as others.  I believe they have been silent to an activity that impacts thousands upon thousands of youth in our State and businesses not because of risk of spread from COVID, but because they are ignorant and/or overwhelmed and no one is screaming loud enough for our youth.  If they had any idea, youth sports would have been at least addressed in some form when they issued the tier guidance.


You actually have something here.....our local school district would never open even for hybrid model if parents didn't put enough heat at the board meetings. Nobody will do anything nowadays unless someone is putting a lot of heat on it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> 1.  Since you broke the quote bars, I'm not sure if  you are responding to me or not - but I will assume so.
> 2.  I can't read the whole letter because it is behind a paywall.
> 3.  It's a letter to the Editor, that anyone can write (and, based on my own observations, many more get published now than in the past because of the low cost of the online version).
> 4.  Responding only to the headline -- some might think it is a good thing Newsom acted and saved millions of lives.
> 5.  In what manner do you think this is a logical response to what I asked?


How many lives did Newsom save?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I think the best thing we can do is write the governor, and ask/push our clubs and affiliated organizations (US Club, NorCal, SoCal, etc) to advocate on our behalf. Hopefully everyone is doing that writing in addition to complaining on the forum.


Newsom has at least 1 kid that plays youth sports.  Well, it's probably a kid of the best friend whose wife he banged, but I've seen him at sporting events.  Don't think he's not aware of it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

OOPS!  I wonder if the media will be as tough on Gavin.









						Gov. Newsom’s staff member positive for COVID-19
					

A member of California Gov. Gavin Newsom’s office staff has tested positive for COVID-19 and contact tracing has begun.




					www.kron4.com


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> You actually have something here.....our local school district would never open even for hybrid model if parents didn't put enough heat at the board meetings. Nobody will do anything nowadays unless someone is putting a lot of heat on it.


Given that it took them a month to issue a 1 page guidance that they obviously slapped together with no considerable thought and input from stakeholders, I am not feeling hopeful.  Sending letters and petitions are probably being reallocated to the trash bin.  What speaks loudly is bad press especially national press.  Maybe if we could get 1 reporter to ask a question during a press conference with Governor Newsom, maybe that could be a trigger to start the conversation such as:

1. Given that 3 out of 4 households have at least 1 child participating in youth sports and it has been shown to be a billion dollar industry, why is California the only State to not even address youth sports with any meaningful guidance in over 2 months since we have become one of the lowest risk states?

2. Have you met with or intend to meet with the individual stake holder governing organizations to determine the best guidance for each sport so guidance by sport and/or risk by sport could be properly addressed like what was recently done in Nevada and Washington?

I don't think we have time to protest on the steps of the capital because we are busy traveling to other states so our kids can play.  haha


----------



## outside! (Oct 7, 2020)

The only real barrier I see to the return of club soccer is field space. In SoCal, club soccer uses many public school fields. Most public schools are still closed to in-person classes or have a greatly modified schedule for in-person classes. I can't see how schools will be issuing field permits for club soccer until they are fully opened.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

outside! said:


> The only real barrier I see to the return of club soccer is field space. In SoCal, club soccer uses many public school fields. Most public schools are still closed to in-person classes or have a greatly modified schedule for in-person classes. I can't see how schools will be issuing field permits for club soccer until they are fully opened.


I am not sure but I was guessing that if there was guidance issued by the State allowing games/scrimmages, the various attorneys/insurance companies for the Districts and sports arenas would be more willing to advise moving forward with business as usual.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 7, 2020)

outside! said:


> The only real barrier I see to the return of club soccer is field space. In SoCal, club soccer uses many public school fields. Most public schools are still closed to in-person classes or have a greatly modified schedule for in-person classes. I can't see how schools will be issuing field permits for club soccer until they are fully opened.


There are High Schools all over LA county that have begun “distance training” for their Athletic programs.  If that can happen, why can’t they rent the fields?  This is actually one possible avenue to help our cause. Field rental REVENUE!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> There are High Schools all over LA county that have begun “distance training” for their Athletic programs.  If that can happen, why can’t they rent the fields?  This is actually one possible avenue to help our cause. Field rental REVENUE!


Same in Santa Clara County in NorCal.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Notice in the same tweet is states “Minimize the number of times you remove your mask”!!!


The advice on dining makes no sense because eating in restaurants makes no sense.

Just learn to cook or get take out.   Treat yourself to some nice dinners after the vaccine is out.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The advice on dining makes no sense because eating in restaurants makes no sense.
> 
> Just learn to cook or get take out.   Treat yourself to some nice dinners after the vaccine is out.


If your favorite restaurant is still around.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The advice on dining makes no sense because eating in restaurants makes no sense.
> 
> Just learn to cook or get take out.   Treat yourself to some nice dinners after the vaccine is out.


It does appear that outdoor dining is a low risk. I noticed that Colorado has had indoor dining - with spacing - for some time now and their cases were low until U of CO started the semester on campus. I did notice that a couple of restaurants were closed down due to staff having the virus, but there was no indication of how they got it. I'll admit indoor dining is not something I advocate, but it doesn't appear to have moved the needle there.


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 7, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I wouldn’t bother.......
> Espola doesn’t even have a kid that plays youth soccer.........


if he did they wouldn’t be any good at soccer. His communist attitude sucks


----------



## watfly (Oct 7, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> It does appear that outdoor dining is a low risk. I noticed that Colorado has had indoor dining - with spacing - for some time now and their cases were low until U of CO started the semester on campus. I did notice that a couple of restaurants were closed down due to staff having the virus, but there was no indication of how they got it. I'll admit indoor dining is not something I advocate, but it doesn't appear to have moved the needle there.


Please support your local businesses particularly restaurants whether dine-in or takeout, depending on your risk tolerances.  My attitude is if food servers are comfortable going back to work then I should be willing to support them.  If you can afford it, please tip fully on takeout...we're all in this together.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 7, 2020)

Riverside county is allowing 25% indoor occupancy. Temecula schools are starting back up in a few weeks on a hybrid schedule. Soccer is back to allowing 1v1/2v2 etc. Seems like we are moving in the right direction. SDSL is supposed to have games at the end of the month. We shall see!


----------



## TOSDCI (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The advice on dining makes no sense because eating in restaurants makes no sense.
> 
> Just learn to cook or get take out.   Treat yourself to some nice dinners after the vaccine is out.


Maybe not to you.....


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Riverside county is allowing 25% indoor occupancy. Temecula schools are starting back up in a few weeks on a hybrid schedule. Soccer is back to allowing 1v1/2v2 etc. Seems like we are moving in the right direction. SDSL is supposed to have games at the end of the month. We shall see!


Nothing is going to happen without State guidance first.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Newsom has at least 1 kid that plays youth sports.  Well, it's probably a kid of the best friend whose wife he banged, but I've seen him at sporting events.  Don't think he's not aware of it.


Why are you all on that man’s dick?  Are you a nut hugger?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Nothing is going to happen without State guidance first.


Don't take my word for it...


			On brink of COVID-19 regression, Riverside County revises reopening plan
		


_The *decision passed in a 4-1 vote*, with Supervisors Karen Spiegel, Kevin Jeffries, Manuel Perez and Chuck Washington in favor of the move. Supervisor Jeff Hewitt was the lone vote against the plan — because he wants even more local control over reopening guidelines than those put forth by the state.

“If there's too many cooks, it spoils the broth,” Hewitt said during the meeting. *"We don't need the state, who knows nothing about Riverside County. ... We can do the things we need. We have that ability."*_


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Riverside county is allowing 25% indoor occupancy. Temecula schools are starting back up in a few weeks on a hybrid schedule. *Soccer is back to allowing 1v1/2v2 *etc. Seems like we are moving in the right direction. SDSL is supposed to have games at the end of the month. We shall see!


please expand on the bolded

who? what? when? where? how? Not in California in a team setting yet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why are you all on that man’s dick?  Are you a nut hugger?


Because he's a piece of shit human being that doesn't practice what he preaches.  Keeps schools closed but not his kid's.  Closes wineries but not his winery.  He's Nancy Pelosi's nephew... so we all know this is political for him.  You remember Nancy, right?  Got dat hair did when salons were closed?
That man, and the dick he put into his best friend's wife, can go fuck himself.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> please expand on the bolded
> 
> who? what? when? where? how? Not in California in a team setting yet.


Our club was given the approval to have small-sided scrimmages. Please check with your club in getting approval to do the same. From what I understand, it's an extensive process that requires many stages and check-ins with the club. This process started back in March/April. It is not given to all clubs carte blanc.  Good luck!


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Our club was given the approval to have small-sided scrimmages. Please check with your club in getting approval to do the same. From what I understand, it's an extensive process that requires many stages and check-ins with the club. This process started back in March/April. It is not given to all clubs carte blanc.  Good luck!


im assuming your kid plays for the BLUES, correct?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> im assuming your kid plays for the BLUES, correct?


No, I think they are in the OC. We are in the Temecula Valley. That'll probably narrow it down.


----------



## crush (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> No, I think they are in the OC. We are in the Temecula Valley. That'll probably narrow it down.


Welcome Cruzer.  I love Temecula Valley and was fortunate to live there for 11 years.  I made the drive to da Blues for two years and was called all sorts of names on here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm hearing Surf Cup - Thanksgiving is dead and soon to be announced.

What's the consensus about the Desert Super Cup in Scottsdale that same weekend?


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 7, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> if he did they wouldn’t be any good at soccer. His communist attitude sucks


Way to throw kids under the bus, jesus.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm hearing Surf Cup - Thanksgiving is dead and soon to be announced.
> 
> What's the consensus about the Desert Super Cup in Scottsdale that same weekend?


We don't have a team going, (unfortunately!) but that area is so nice. Would be good soccer weather too.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm hearing Surf Cup - Thanksgiving is dead and soon to be announced.
> 
> What's the consensus about the Desert Super Cup in Scottsdale that same weekend?


All I would say is AZ has all of it tournaments up and running right now.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm hearing Surf Cup - Thanksgiving is dead and soon to be announced.
> 
> What's the consensus about the Desert Super Cup in Scottsdale that same weekend?


Oh no you had to go and say Surf Cup didn't you???? here come all the posts... haha


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> All I would say is AZ has all of it tournaments up and running right now.


Good tourney, Hound?  I mean... it's Scottsdale... how bad can it be?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Oh no you had to go and say Surf Cup didn't you???? here come all the posts... haha


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Our club was given the approval to have small-sided scrimmages. Please check with your club in getting approval to do the same. From what I understand, it's an extensive process that requires many stages and check-ins with the club. This process started back in March/April. It is not given to all clubs carte blanc.  Good luck!


I would love to know more about this. Your club was give the approval by who??


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Don't take my word for it...
> 
> 
> On brink of COVID-19 regression, Riverside County revises reopening plan
> ...


Okay...they are choosing to go against the State.  I believe that could result in consequences and I doubt many will follow that lead.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I would love to know more about this. Your club was give the approval by who??


figured everyone was still in phase 1.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Okay...they are choosing to go against the State.  I believe that could result in consequences and I doubt many will follow that lead.


Explain the consequences? Is it monetary? The more the counties do this Gavin’s plan is dead


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because he's a piece of shit human being that doesn't practice what he preaches.  Keeps schools closed but not his kid's.  Closes wineries but not his winery.  He's Nancy Pelosi's nephew... so we all know this is political for him.  You remember Nancy, right?  Got dat hair did when salons were closed?


I like a lot of your posts @The Outlaw, but man this one is pretty silly. Newsom's winery was in Napa County which wasn't on the watch list. Which, means A LOT of wineries were still open. In regards to his kids and school, just like a ton of other schools across the state, his kid's school applied for a waiver. I'm not suggesting he's batting 1000, but let's at least not lose sight of logic and critical thinking.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> figured everyone was still in phase 1.


Everyone is subject to the Youth Sports guidelines issued by the state in July. The guidelines say players must maintain 6 ft of distance and be in a stable cohort. This is what is preventing teams in California from playing in competition. As far as I know, anyone playing games is violating state guidelines. Clubs will not do this because their insurance will not cover them if they do. Until new guidelines are issued, clubs are stuck adhering to the state, or breaking the rule and risking collective and individual coach liability.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Explain the consequences? Is it monetary? The more the counties do this Gavin’s plan is dead


I’ve been wondering about this too. What if everyone just bucked the guidelines? We could all just pitch in and pay the fines. But, I think the remaining concern for clubs is liability.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I’ve been wondering about this too. What if everyone just bucked the guidelines? We could all just pitch in and pay the fines. But, I think the remaining concern for clubs is liability.


City will pull the permits on the fields for our club.


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Everyone is subject to the Youth Sports guidelines issued by the state in July. The guidelines say players must maintain 6 ft of distance and be in a stable cohort. This is what is preventing teams in California from playing in competition. As far as I know, anyone playing games is violating state guidelines. Clubs will not do this because their insurance will not cover them if they do. Until new guidelines are issued, clubs are stuck adhering to the state, or breaking the rule and risking collective and individual coach liability.


Yeah that's pretty much spot on. The state guidelines came out 8/3 where the distancing was added. I think a lot of clubs were abiding by "camp" guidelines prior to that where distancing wasn't required. The part that's even more confusing is counties can add to the state guidelines making them even more restrictive. 

This is all super frustrating because everyone is breaking the rules and distancing at practices is incredibly hard for the coaches to enforce. I've watched a ton of practices from all age groups and different clubs and the rules just aren't being followed. There's no blame here at all, it's just an incredibly hard thing to do. Oddly enough, there are NO outbreaks in our area. Newsom and all the counties just need to open youth sports up. It's getting pretty silly at this point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I like a lot of your posts @The Outlaw, but man this one is pretty silly. Newsom's winery was in Napa County which wasn't on the watch list. Which, means A LOT of wineries were still open. In regards to his kids and school, just like a ton of other schools across the state, his kid's school applied for a waiver. I'm not suggesting he's batting 1000, but let's at least not lose sight of logic and critical thinking.


*LIFETIME BAN FOR NOT ADHERING TO NO POLITICS.*

Thanks.  He screwed his best friend's wife, broke up their family and blamed it on alcohol.  Research him... he's dirty.  If we're going to criticize some politicians, let's keep it fair.  That is logical to me.

That said, he's shut California down.  Gavin decided which wineries got to stay open because HE determined who was on the watch list.  And how ironic that his kids go to a private school, nowhere near his home, that just happened to granted the waiver.  Too bad public schools couldn't. 

My point is that HE doesn't feel the pain because he's wealthy, enough to buy a $ 5.5M house overlooking the rest of us, and isn't impacted like the rest of us.  He's the same asshole that spent ONE night in the governor's mansion and moved because his family didn't like having so many homeless people laying around.  Imagine that!

C'mon, dad... he's a douche of the highest order.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Yeah that's pretty much spot on. The state guidelines came out 8/3 where the distancing was added. I think a lot of clubs were abiding by "camp" guidelines prior to that where distancing wasn't required. The part that's even more confusing is counties can add to the state guidelines making them even more restrictive.
> 
> This is all super frustrating because everyone is breaking the rules and distancing at practices is incredibly hard for the coaches to enforce. I've watched a ton of practices from all age groups and different clubs and the rules just aren't being followed. There's no blame here at all, it's just an incredibly hard thing to do. Oddly enough, there are NO outbreaks in our area. Newsom and all the counties just need to open youth sports up. It's getting pretty silly at this point.


I agree. My DD’s play for a club that genuinely follows the guidelines to the letter. I grit my teeth when others in the area sneak in scrimmages, partly in frustration and partly in jealousy!


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thanks.  He screwed his best friend's wife, broke up their family and blamed it on alcohol.  Research him... he's dirty.  If we're going to criticize some politicians, let's keep it fair.  That is logical to me.
> 
> That said, he's shut California down.  Gavin decided which wineries got to stay open because HE determined who was on the watch list.  And how ironic that his kids go to a private school, nowhere near his home, that just happened to granted the waiver.  Too bad public schools couldn't.
> 
> ...


I'd rather not compare Newsom's infidelities to pretty much any other politician, in particular to you know who. That's a futile effort, but I think we can agree that there seems to be something in the water politicians (or maybe wealthy people) drink that leads them down that path. Who knows.

Have you been to Napa County? https://www.kget.com/health/coronavirus/ask-17-why-is-the-winery-founded-by-gov-newsom-still-open/

Public schools were allowed to apply for waivers. It happened in our county. His kid's school did this mid-september if I'm not mistaken. If your school didn't do it, maybe go to your district's board meetings.

Personally, can't say I blame him, you'd have to pay me a lot of money to live in Sacto (kidding of course). For what it's worth, his kids were in public schools prior to him becoming governor and they lived in a <2000 sqft house with 4 kids. Obviously he has money, but I don't think they live a lavish lifestyle. I mean nothing like you know who.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Way to throw kids under the bus, jesus.


He's just demonstrating his willingness to look foolish in public.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 7, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I'd rather not compare Newsom's infidelities to pretty much any other politician, in particular to you know who. That's a futile effort, but I think we can agree that there seems to be something in the water politicians (or maybe wealthy people) drink that leads them down that path. Who knows.
> 
> Have you been to Napa County? https://www.kget.com/health/coronavirus/ask-17-why-is-the-winery-founded-by-gov-newsom-still-open/
> 
> ...


My dd flew home from a camp once and he was on the same southwest flight flying coach. I appreciated that. She sat right behind him and text us his actions. “He is working on his laptop, writing emails”. “Now he is watching a video of puppies.”


----------



## jimlewis (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> My dd flew home from a camp once and he was on the same southwest flight flying coach. I appreciated that. She sat right behind him and text us his actions. “He is working on his laptop, writing emails”. “Now he is watching a video of puppies.”


to put this in perspective, southwest only has coach.  cute story about the puppies though


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Explain the consequences? Is it monetary? The more the counties do this Gavin’s plan is dead


Specifically for Riverside...."As much as $114 million in state funding, including coronavirus relief funds and money to feed seniors and house the homeless, could be at risk depending on how the county’s actions were perceived, county officials said."

"Spiegel and Jeffries noted the county couldn’t stop Sacramento from taking the professional licenses of businesses defying the state’s COVID-19 rules, nor could it stop virus-fearing employees from filing complaints with the state."

The State also provides significant funding to school districts.  For the Placentia Yorba Linda School District they receive $41.7 million from the State.  That is one school District in 1 county.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 7, 2020)

So... to summarize. We're all in phase 1 here in SoCal meaning 6 ft training, distance etc. 
Clubs who are choosing to scrimmage amongst each other (within their club) are in violation of State/County orders?
It's not my business what other clubs are doing or not doing I'm genuinely asking a question.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 7, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Specifically for Riverside...."As much as $114 million in state funding, including coronavirus relief funds and money to feed seniors and house the homeless, could be at risk depending on how the county’s actions were perceived, county officials said."
> 
> "Spiegel and Jeffries noted the county couldn’t stop Sacramento from taking the professional licenses of businesses defying the state’s COVID-19 rules, nor could it stop virus-fearing employees from filing complaints with the state."
> 
> The State also provides significant funding to school districts.  For the Placentia Yorba Linda School District they receive $41.7 million from the State.  That is one school District in 1 county.


Interesting and thanks; Isn’t the schooling funding from collection of local property tax? The $114 million would only impact homeless. They can leave and go to city of LA?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Interesting and thanks; Isn’t the schooling funding from collection of local property tax? The $114 million would only impact homeless. They can leave and go to city of LA?


That's one of the most ignorant comments I have seen all year.  In California, state funding of local public schools is almost twice that derived from local property taxes.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 8, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Interesting and thanks; Isn’t the schooling funding from collection of local property tax? The $114 million would only impact homeless. They can leave and go to city of LA?


You really read that wrong.  $114 million isn't only for the homeless in Riverside County.  Can you imagine...they would be living in lap of luxury!  If you read the quote again you will see there is $114 million in state funding INCLUDING (not make up all of it) corona virus relief (state cares act given to the county) AND homeless funds.  The reality is, the homeless funds is probably a very small amount of the $114 million.

Espola is correct...state funding is not all from property taxes.  Regardless, the State controls the purse strings.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> So... to summarize. We're all in phase 1 here in SoCal meaning 6 ft training, distance etc.
> Clubs who are choosing to scrimmage amongst each other (within their club) are in violation of State/County orders?
> It's not my business what other clubs are doing or not doing I'm genuinely asking a question.


Correct.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2020)

The Outlaw *BANNED* said:


> *LIFETIME BAN FOR NOT ADHERING TO NO POLITICS.*
> 
> Thanks.  He screwed his best friend's wife, broke up their family and blamed it on alcohol.  Research him... he's dirty.  If we're going to criticize some politicians, let's keep it fair.  That is logical to me.
> 
> ...


Dam! Shit does happen.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

The Outlaw *BANNED* said:


> *LIFETIME BAN FOR NOT ADHERING TO NO POLITICS.*
> 
> Thanks.  He screwed his best friend's wife, broke up their family and blamed it on alcohol.  Research him... he's dirty.  If we're going to criticize some politicians, let's keep it fair.  That is logical to me.
> 
> ...


R.I.P Outlaw.  You pissed me off many times.  Messy might be joining you soon.  Dam, this is real stuff folks!!!


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 8, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Espola is correct...state funding is not all from property taxes.  Regardless, the State controls the purse strings.


Not sure I'm adding value here, but it depends on the district.  Put simply, because public school funding is hardly simple (though LCAP/LCFF has simplified things quite a bit), it depends on the district.  Some districts are "Basic Aid" and others are "Revenue Limit".  Essentially LCFF says each district should have a certain amount of money per ADA.  A basic aid district is one that doesn't need additional state funding because the local property taxes is enough to hit that number.  On the flip-side revenue limit districts need additional funding from the state.  Absolutely there are more revenue limit districts than basic aid districts.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 8, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I would love to know more about this. Your club was give the approval by who??


Whoever they work with for their club license, I suppose? They are not going to lose their club license by not following their approved guidelines they applied for, that I can tell you. Have you asked your club if they have applied for a waiver/approval to have small scrimmages? This is not a simple process and takes time so I hope they started months ago.



Keepermom2 said:


> Okay...they are choosing to go against the State.  I believe that could result in consequences and I doubt many will follow that lead.


Not exactly. I hear the county will be losing money if they do not abide by the new guidelines created by the county board and approved by dictator newsome. Not sure of all the deets but the people of our county want our economy opened up. Other counties are in the same boat. 

The article states: _*The newer version of the reopening plan should help keep the county in compliance with state guidelines and prevent the loss of funds, official said.*_



Chalklines said:


> figured everyone was still in phase 1.


Per the article, the county of Riverside is in Tier 2 : _*The county remained in Tier 2, the red level, when changes were announced Tuesday. With a positivity rate — the rate of positive results among all COVID-19 tests performed — of 5% and an adjusted case rate of 7.6 positive infections per 100,000 people, the risk of spreading the illness is substantial, according to state metrics.*_



			On brink of COVID-19 regression, Riverside County revises reopening plan


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 8, 2020)

crush said:


> Welcome Cruzer.  I love Temecula Valley and was fortunate to live there for 11 years.  I made the drive to da Blues for two years and was called all sorts of names on here.


Nice to meet ya, Crush. Is the Blues a hated organization? I am green on that topic.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 8, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Not sure I'm adding value here, but it depends on the district.  Put simply, because public school funding is hardly simple (though LCAP/LCFF has simplified things quite a bit), it depends on the district.  Some districts are "Basic Aid" and others are "Revenue Limit".  Essentioually LCFF says each district should have a certain amount of money per ADA.  A basic aid district is one that doesn't need additional state funding because the local property taxes is enough to hit that number.  On the flip-side revenue limit districts need additional funding from the state.  Absolutely there are more revenue limit districts than basic aid districts.


I went back and looked at out District and LCFF is $233 million and the $43 million I referred to was from other State revenues.  The reality is, Districts receive some amount of State funding and they wouldn't want any amount withheld.    And your comment did add value.  Thank you.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Nice to meet ya, Crush. Is the Blues a* hated organization?* I am green on that topic.


Some hate them with deep passion.  I don;t, I just want to beat them and that's all.  Nothing but trying to beat da best and then move on. Club docs get pissed when their player they think they own when their 10 years old would leave to a higher calling.  Blues is #1 because they win.  No ifs and or butts about that.  They would always find some sucker dad to drive to the Ranch from Temecula Valley in search of winning the medals and all the tournaments.  Kind of like the Alabama of college futbol.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Not exactly. I hear the county will be losing money if they do not abide by the new guidelines created by the county board and approved by dictator newsome. Not sure of all the deets but the people of our county want our economy opened up. Other counties are in the same boat.
> 
> The article states: _*The newer version of the reopening plan should help keep the county in compliance with state guidelines and prevent the loss of funds, official said.*_
> 
> ...


They are going against the guidance related to sports which was clear on the subject but having said that, who is going to tell them.  They have ignored us as insignificant to address in any recent guidance, so any county is left to their own devices.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> They are going against the guidance related to sports which was clear on the subject but having said that, who is going to tell them.  They have ignored us as insignificant to address in any recent guidance, so any county is left to their own devices.


I was talking with a friend the other day and in Gardena, CA, their soccer team was kicked off the baseball fields because baseball teams had actual permits to practice from the City.   How does that happen?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I was talking with a friend the other day and in Gardena, CA, their soccer team was kicked off the baseball fields because baseball teams had actual permits to practice from the City.   How does that happen?


Anybody practicing on a city field has a permit. They are likely only permitted to practice within state guidelines, however (no contact).


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I was talking with a friend the other day and in Gardena, CA, their soccer team was kicked off the baseball fields because baseball teams had actual permits to practice from the City.   How does that happen?


I don't know...you should research that.  Nice try at getting me to do it.  LOL  I have to be interested in the what the answer is to do the research.  I am not interested in this one.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I don't know...you should research that.  Nice try at getting me to do it.  LOL  I have to be interested in the what the answer is to do the research.  I am not interested in this one.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I don't know...you should research that.  Nice try at getting me to do it.  LOL  I have to be interested in the what the answer is to do the research.  I am not interested in this one.


Honestly not trying to bait you....just seems to be a lot of despair in the “rules”.  If I find out, it will let you know!


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

I always went for the Kicker Bait early on Keeper mom.  Actually, I think Kicker is good at asking questions and is well versed in club soccer.  I have much respect for all of you and Kicker.  These are hard times for all of us and we all need to be there for one another after Nov 3rd.  Were one big melting pot family of dna from all over the world and that makes us all Americans.  Yay!!!   No baiting each other into traps and let's all just focus on soccer and how we can help our kids play locally and not have to drive 6 hours each way to play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

O M G


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

The Outlaw *BANNED* said:


> *LIFETIME BAN FOR NOT ADHERING TO NO POLITICS.*
> 
> Thanks.  He screwed his best friend's wife, broke up their family and blamed it on alcohol.  Research him... he's dirty.  If we're going to criticize some politicians, let's keep it fair.  That is logical to me.
> 
> ...


WORD.
Rather harsh on Dom’s part I would say.


----------



## Y_T (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD.
> Rather harsh on Dom’s part I would say.


@Dominic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Y_T said:


> @Dominic
> View attachment 9192


Cancel Culture


----------

